# Clearblue digital levels?



## EmmaRB

Does anyone know the levels that Clearblue digital base their results on?

I know they say that 50mlu is their minimum for a positive result (even though it's probably nearer to 25) but how do they judge the 2-3 week and 3+ week results?

Any help gratefully received!

Em x


----------



## AP

pg 8 of this might help

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I was trying to find this out last week and found the leaflet in sb22's link. 

From extensive googling it seems there is more than likely a typo on page 16 where it suggests 3+ is triggered at 20,000 (I found several suggestions it should be 2,000 but no confirmation of this !)

I would be interested to hear a definitive answer !


----------



## Gemie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sults-hcg-levels-updated-new-digi-pg-2-a.html


----------



## 2016

I actually called up clear blue digi and they confirmed it was a typo and that the levels are:

1-2 weeks = 25miu to 200miu
2-3 weeks = 201miu to 2000miu
3+ weeks = >2000miu

The results can also vary depending on how much LH is in your sample which is why I found SMU worked best with the digis.


----------



## princesspie

thats very interesting, thanks for this thread x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## EmmaRB

Thanks for all your help girls, that's fantastic! My consultant did a blood test last Friday and I came in at 569, that same morning I'd got 2-3 on the clearblue digi, 5 days after my 1-2. Because he did a scan and couldn't really see anything except a thickening of the lining, he did the blood test and wasn't totally reassured so he wanted me to go back this week. I took another cbd yesterday 3 days after the last one and got my 3+ so I'm guessing the hcg level is rising at an okay level. Fingers crossed! That data's just what I needed to know so thank you all very much. I'll be going for my appointment on Thursday feeling much more relaxed than I would have done!

Em x


----------



## Canadianmom4

2016 said:


> I actually called up clear blue digi and they confirmed it was a typo and that the levels are:
> 
> 1-2 weeks = 25miu to 200miu
> 2-3 weeks = 201miu to 2000miu
> 3+ weeks = >2000miu
> 
> The results can also vary depending on how much LH is in your sample which is why I found SMU worked best with the digis.

Wow this is great. I have no idea the digitals worked this way. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 2016

EmmaRB said:


> Thanks for all your help girls, that's fantastic! My consultant did a blood test last Friday and I came in at 569, that same morning I'd got 2-3 on the clearblue digi, 5 days after my 1-2. Because he did a scan and couldn't really see anything except a thickening of the lining, he did the blood test and wasn't totally reassured so he wanted me to go back this week. I took another cbd yesterday 3 days after the last one and got my 3+ so I'm guessing the hcg level is rising at an okay level. Fingers crossed! That data's just what I needed to know so thank you all very much. I'll be going for my appointment on Thursday feeling much more relaxed than I would have done!
> 
> Em x

Normall they can't see anything on a scan until your hcg goes over 1500 so I think what they saw on your scan sounds good. Also it sound like your hcg is rising well from the digis! :thumbup:


----------



## EmmaRB

Thanks 2016, that's really good to know. I've never had a scan this early so I didn't really know what to expect. Because I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle after an mmc, I have no idea of my dates (not helped by not charting or using opks). I panicked a bit after he gave me the blood test results and asked me to come back in (as he said he'd only do that if it wasn't conclusive) but after researching hcg levels I realised that 569 could be high if I was out by just 2 days which is pretty likely! Thanks again.


----------

